
Machines of Loving Grace: 100 years of typewriter evolution - rustcharm
http://machinesoflovinggrace.com/
======
matt_the_bass
Ha! I immediately thought of the band Machines of Loving Grace
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machines_of_Loving_Grace](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machines_of_Loving_Grace)).
I guess that shows my age. :)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've put some typewriters up above to ward off this case of the dreaded
title fever.

It's an interesting site, so hopefully we can discuss it in its own right,
rather than alternative associations to this quote.

~~~
matt_the_bass
That’s a good call. Thanks for editing the title Dan!

